# Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen



## Datschadennis (6. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bihn neuh hier im Bord! 
Wieh bereitet ir brauhne Meeresforelen zu? Ich hahbe mal gehöhrt, daß es besser isst, sie zuh reuchern, weil sieh ja leider sehr dün sint.
Habe gestern eihne von 61cm gefangen:k

Hat einer vohn äuch einen guhten Tipp?


----------



## levalex (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

:habe duden günstig abzugeben. interessiert? ;-)

gruß alex


----------



## Blauortsand (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*



> :habe duden günstig abzugeben. interessiert? ;-)



Vielleicht solltest Du lieber antworten auf eine Frage und Dich nicht über die Rechtschreibfehler belustigen, dass finde ich nicht sehr konstruktiv und schreckt einen neuen User ab hier zu posten!
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet kann sie behalten!!!
 #q 

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass im Anglerboard Datschadennis!!!

Braune Forellen sind hier ein heikles Thema und generell setze ich persönlich Gefärbte Fische zurück! Gebe mal in der Suchfunktion Küstenknigge ein , da wird was zu dem Thema berichtet!
Geschmaklich eher fade im Gegensatz zu Blanken Fischen aber zubereiten kannste sie wie Du willst!


----------



## BrassenHelge (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Braune Fische setzt man zurück !!!


----------



## levalex (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Möchte mich für meine blöde aussage entschuldigen!!
herzliches willkommen auch von mir an board. bin zwar kein 
meeresangler, aber ich denke auch das man die braunen zurücksetzten sollte!#c 

gruß alex


----------



## Blauortsand (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

@levalex
 #6


----------



## Datschadennis (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Hallo all!

Und ich dachte, mahn säzt die silberen Forelen wiehder zurück. Haht mir jedenfals mahl einer erzehlt. Ich hahbe mich schohn immer gefräut, das ich im Wihnter so fiele braune gefangen habe.


----------



## McKay (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Wenn du eine Prüfung für den Fischeischein gemacht hast,dann müsstest du wissen,das Meerforellen im Laichkleid(braune Färbung) geschont werden müssen.Solche Forellen sind zurückzusetzen. #q 
Ich denke aber das du eine Bachforelle gefangen hast,die kannst du räuchern,braten ,grillen,dünsten,kochen oder roh essen.
Schaue doch mal hier im Board unter Rezepte,da findest du bestimmt was.


----------



## NorbertF (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Also ich glaube ja persönlich der erste Anschnäuzer war schon richtig.
Ich würde jetzt mal tippen da will jemand provozieren
a) wegen der braunen Forelle
b) wegen der Fehler.
Sollte ich mich irren? Dann sorry. Aber für mich ist das ein Troll.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## HD4ever (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*



			
				BrassenHelge schrieb:
			
		

> Braune Fische setzt man zurück !!!


 *Auf jeden Fall !!!!

*Lieber schön laichen lassen und wenn sie silber sind schmecken sie mehrfach so gut !!!!  #6


----------



## Datschadennis (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Sory, aber ich bihn Lägestänigger. 
Bachforelen gihbt es doch nicht in der Ostsee, oder?


----------



## BrassenHelge (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

@Datscha
Da hat Dich aber jemand ganz ganz fies verarscht. Braune Fische ( Meerfos im Laichkleid ) sollte man zurücksetzen. Gerade in der Schonzeit Oktober bis 31.12. 
Gruß Henning


----------



## havkat (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Moin Datschadennis!

Bin mir sicher, dass du hier die nötigen Antworten auf deine Frage(n) bekommst.

Wenn sie denn ernst gemeint sind, nää? (Mod liest mit )


----------



## Lachskiller (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

herzliches willkommen auch von mir an board
und ich muß mich BrassenHelge anschließen

Gruß LK:b


----------



## McKay (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Nein Dennis,in der Ostsee gibt es die nicht.Bin aber etwas verwundert das du um diese Jahreszeit ne braune gefangen hast.


----------



## Thorbi (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Moin Dennis!

Ich finde das unmöglich, daß du braune Meerforellen entnimmst. Du solltest vielleicht nicht alles glauben, was dir die Angler erzählen
Braune Fsche sind zurückzusetzen!!!!! Die maßigen silbernen darfst du entnehmen!
In der Schonzeit musst du die braunen Fische sogar zurücksetzen!!!!!!!


----------



## Blauortsand (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*



> Bin aber etwas verwundert das du um diese Jahreszeit ne braune gefangen hast.



Ich hatte diesen Sommer schon vor ein paar Wochen gefärbte Fische ist aber auch ganz Normal, da der Aufstieg in die Flüße schon seit einiger Zeit in vollem Gange ist!


----------



## McKay (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Siehste,wieder was dazugelernt.Bin eh nur Meerforellen-Gelegenheitsangler und wenn dann fische ich imHerbst/Frühjahr auf Silberbarren.


----------



## detlefb (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*



			
				Blauortsand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte diesen Sommer schon vor ein paar Wochen gefärbte Fische ist aber auch ganz Normal, da der Aufstieg in die Flüße schon seit einiger Zeit in vollem Gange ist!



Stimmt im HH Hafen schwimmen die, wohl bedingt durch Sauerstoffmangel Kieloben :c  :c (siehe Zanderkant Thread )


----------



## Plünnfischer (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Hallo,
bin auch neu hier.Und möchte gleich was zu diesem Thema loswerden.
Mir scheint es,das unsere deutsch/russischen Sportsfreunde die größten 
Angel-Legastehniker sind.Selbst die,die den Fischereischein besitzen scheren sich ein Dreck um bestehnde Gesetze und Mindestmaße.Bestes Beispiel ist das 
Kleindorschgemetzel auf der Schönberger Seebrücke,das man dort jedes Wochenende bestaunen kann.Will man diese Leute auf ihr Fehlverhalten aufmerksam machen,fliegt man in den Teich,oder kriegt eins auf die Fresse.
Reden kann man mit denen nicht.Und ich wette das Datschdennis auch die nächste braune Meerforelle mitnimmt.
Mfg


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Moin



> Sory, aber ich bihn Lägestänigger.



Das glaube ich Dir nicht #d , denke eher wie Norbert vermutet.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Reppi (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Auch in meinen Augen ist das zu eindeutig...................
Bei einem anderen Thema poste ich dann gerne !!
Gruss Uwe


----------



## Maddin (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Was´n hier los?

Wenn schon die Frage lautet: "Zubereitung von *braunen* Meer(es)forellen"...hm. Wenn man sich damit nicht auskennt, schreibt man dann wirklich die Farbe der Forelle dazu? Mir kommt das Ganze eher vor wie ne Provokation fürs Sommerloch ;+ 

Sollte ich mich irren: Entschuldigung und herzlich willkommen hier an Board, Dennis!!

Gruß


----------



## Sylverpasi (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

@Plünnfischer Da stimm ich Dir vollkommen zu. Das habe ich auch schon mehrmals beobachten können. Ich wollte auch schon was sagen oder vielmehr die Jungs aufmerksam machen, dass das nicht ganz richtig ist. Aber eine Gruppe von mind. 10 Leuten hat mich dann ganz schnell davon abgehalten. Dazu waren die Jungs auch ein wenig alkoholisiert!!! Aber ich denke, dass der Brückenwärter das öfters mal kontrollieren sollte.
Zum Thema: Irgendwas stimmt da nicht. Bin der Meinung wie Andreas!!! 
Gruss Dennis


----------



## havkat (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Hallo Dennis!

Ich noch mal. 

Solltest du Legastheniker (und Meerforellenangler?) sein, dann hab hier bloß keine Hemmungen und tippe drauf los wie´s passt.

Vorher beantworte mir bitte eine (nur eine) Frage:

Hast du deine Profildaten selbst getippt?


----------



## Ace (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Schade das immer noch so viele Leute auf so billige Provokationen reinfallen.


----------



## oh-nemo (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das immer noch so viele Leute auf so billige Provokationen reinfallen.



#6 Ace 100%

Brauner-Forellen-Angler,Legastheniker verarschen ist nich,versuchs doch mal woanders.


----------



## theactor (6. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Thats pure, simple, all-to-obvious provocation  #d 
Uiii- da freut sich jemand, dass da hier so doll reagiert wird, ne?

Naja, wems Spaß macht..

#h
thethoseguysareeverywheretor


----------



## Agalatze (7. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

aber ist doch auch schon sehr merkwürdig wenn die überschrift usw stimmt.
glaube auch irgendwie kein wort davon. zumal er sich nicht mehr meldet.


----------



## Agalatze (7. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

gott möge uns bestrafen wenn er wirklich nicht anders kann !!!


----------



## Maddin (7. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> gott möge uns bestrafen wenn er wirklich nicht anders kann !!!


 Das sagst du ja jetzt nur, weil morgen die Sonne scheint und dich der Blitz nicht treffen kann!


----------



## Agalatze (7. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

vielleicht gibts ja morgen noch gewitter  

mal spaß beiseite. wenns wirklich so wäre dann tuts mir sehr leid. denn ich glaube in so einer situation hat man es alles andere als leicht.


----------



## Ansgar (7. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> #6 Ace 100%
> 
> Brauner-Forellen-Angler,Legastheniker verarschen ist nich,versuchs doch mal woanders.



Jo, so sieht es aus... #6 
sensibles Thema fuer einen ersten Thread... 
Irgendwann muss ich mich hier auch noch mal unter einem neuen Namen registrieren, um ein bisschen Spass zu haben(?)...
Bis das soweit ist schreib ich lieber noch was sinnvolles...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Dok (7. August 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von braunen Meeresforellen*

Ich schließe das hier mal.....


----------

